# Profibus Abhören (Profibus-Sniffer)



## tomi_wunder (6 September 2007)

Hi!
Ich such grad ein Programm mit dem ich den Profibus abhören kann, also einen "Sniffer". Für Ethernet gibts da ja Ethereal und sowas ähnliches bräucht ich auch für den Profibus. Ich arbeite mit einem Simens CP 5511 HW und würde nun gerne ein Gerät diagnostizieren, zu dem es (noch) keine GSD-Datei gibt. (Mit Step7 kann man ja meines Wissens nur Busteilnehmer diagnostizieren, für die Step7 die entsprechenden Hardwareinformationen bzw eine GSD hat, oder irre ich da?) Um was derartiges selber anfertigen zu können müsste ich herauskriegen, was das Gerät eben so alles von sich gibt.

Was kennt ihr da so?

Vielen Dank
MfG
  Tom


----------



## marlob (7 September 2007)

Suche mal nach Profitrace, Proficaptain oder Profipulse im Internet.


z.B. hier (willkürlich rausgesucht)
http://www.brandt-data.de/profibus/profitrace/profitrace.html


----------



## centipede (7 September 2007)

Hallo,

wenn du eine CP5511 besitzt würde ich dir zum neuen PB Scope V4 von Trebing und Himstedt raten. Dieser beherrscht nun auch diese CP.
www.t-h.de



> Um was derartiges selber anfertigen zu können müsste ich herauskriegen, was das Gerät eben so alles von sich gibt.


Da bin ich eher skeptisch, ob hier überhaupt was passiert. Dein Slave ohne GSD Datei wird ja auch von keinem Master angesprochen, somit wird der Slave kein Telegramm von sich geben. Möglicherweise ist das einzige Telegramm von ihm das "ich bin ein passiver Slave" Telegramm beim Global Control das Masters.

Gruß, Centi


----------



## thomass5 (8 September 2007)

was ist das für ein gerät was du diagnostizieren möchtest?
Thomas


----------



## tomi_wunder (8 September 2007)

es geht um einen Feldbusknoten von Festo (IFB1-02) - ein Uraltteil...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 September 2007)

Hi,
hatte letztens mal so ein Problem mit uralten Auma-Schiebern bei dem von den neueren GSD-Dateien nicht alle Modulgrößen funktionierten.
Hatte dann dieses Analyzer-Tool von T&H im Einsatz. Mit diesem konnte man wenigstens feststellen dass der Slave überhaupt eine Antwort gibt, und dass überhaupt eine korrekte Kommunikation stattfand.
Evtl. könntest du bei deinem Festo Teil auch eine GSD eines ähnlichen neuen Gerätes nehmen und schauen was der Slave drauf sagt.

Aber ohne Unterstützung des Herstellers wird es schwer.


----------



## dasding (10 September 2007)

Ich arbeite öfters mit dem Amprolyzer,aber ist nur für den 5611 Freigegeben, aber hab auch schon gesehen das der mit dem 5511 Funktioniert.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18818699

Mfg dasding


----------



## Oberchefe (10 September 2007)

Ich würde mal bei Festo anrufen oder eine E-Mail hinschicken. Da es zu diesem Teile keine GSD, EDS oder dergleichen zu geben scheint würde ich mal vermuten daß es sich um einen Feldbus handelt bei man eine solche Datei nicht braucht.


----------



## tomi_wunder (12 September 2007)

Also zuerstmal vielen herzlichen Dank für all die Antworten!
Ich bin grad schon dabei, das alles mal durchzuarbeiten, einige davon sind allerdings - so musste ich bereits feststellen - nicht ganz billig und aufgrund dieser Tatsache wohl etwas Overkill für meine eher seltene Verwendung. 

@Oberchefe: Mit den Festo-Leuten hab ich schon gesprochen. Die wollen am Liebsten einen neuen Busknoten verkaufen (475euro). Der Busknoten, den ich hab, ist zugegebenermaßen verdammt antiquiert, aber es handelt sich definitiv um einen Profibus-Knoten, was meines Wissens, zumindest für den Fall, daß man ihn an einer S7 verwenden will, voraussetzt, daß man eine GSD- bzw. EDS-Datei dazu besitzt. Eine solche gibt es allerdings bislang noch nicht - ich vermute aufgrund eben genannter wirtschaftlicher Interessen. Mein Interesse besteht nun darin, eine solche zu erstellen (aus der GSD eines ähnlichen Knotens) und damit meine bisher eher mittelmäßigen Profibus-Protokollkenntnisse zu vertiefen.

Ich sollte vielleicht dazusagen, daß es hier NICHT um ein Projekt geht bei dem jeden Tag 20000 Euro draufgehen würden...


Also nochmal an alle ganz herzlichen Dank und falls ich was neues hab werd' ich's euch wissen lassen!
Falls euch nochwas einfällt - immer her damit


----------



## SSO (17 September 2007)

Die Softwarelösungen von TuH und der Amprolyzer kosten mehr als der Profitrace. Außerdem sind die Teile an die SIEMENS CP's gebunden. Was ja nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil ist. Der Amprolyzer wird, glaube ich nicht weiter gepflegt. 
Für den Profitrace habe ich 999,-EURO gezahlt Software mit eigenem USB Schachterl. Das USB Schachterl kommt mit der Stromversorgung der USB Schnittstelle aus. Die Software ist super. Jedenfalls hatte ich noch nie Probleme damit (W2K/WXP).  Außerdem hat die Software TOP Filterfunktionen und eine echt praktische Statistikfunktion. Man lässt einfach den PROFITRACE ein paar Tage am BUS und hat dann einen echt detailierten Statistkbericht über das Verhalten der einzelnen Teilnehmer (z.B. Retry, Diagnosetelegramme, Buszykluszeiten MIN/MAX/MID). Fehlerhafte Teilnehmer lassen sich so einfach eingrenzen.

Gruß Andi


----------

